# Disney's 'Goodbye Christopher Robin'



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

> EXCLUSIVE: Disney has set a live-action feature adaptation of the animated classic Winnie The Pooh. This is the latest example of the studio re-purposing properties it controls, and it?s also the second time they?ve brought in a cutting-edge independent filmmaker to shape the vision. Disney has hired Alex Ross Perry, the writer-director of the Sundance indie Listen Up Philip. The focus will be Christopher Robin as an adult, which brings him back to A.A. Milne?s famous bear and the Hundred Acre Wood.
> 
> This comes after the studio set David Lowery to co-write and direct Pete?s Dragon, right after he helmed the edgy Sundance indie Aint Them Bodies Saints. Maybe this will make for kiddie films that are more interesting for adults. On so many of these films for the pint-sized set, you see they are totally captivated, but you find it so excruciatingly dull that you pray for a merciful death because you just can?t sit there for one more minute.
> 
> WME reps Perry.






> Domhnall Gleeson (_Brooklyn_; _The Revenant_; _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_) and Margot Robbie (_The Big Short_; _The Legend of Tarzan_;_Suicide Squad_) are actors in the midst of a hot streak. And it looks to continue with the announcement from Fox Searchlight that the two will team up with director Simon Curtis (_Woman in Gold_; _My Week with Marilyn_) on _Goodbye Christopher Robin_.
> 
> Gleeson will portray famed writer A.A. Milne with Robbie as his wife, Daphne. The studio says the film will give, “A rare glimpse into the relationship between beloved children’s author A. A. Milne and his son Christopher Robin, whose toys inspired the magical world of Winnie the Pooh.”
> 
> In a statement released by Fox Searchlight, director Simon Curtis says: “I am delighted to be collaborating with Frank Cottrell Boyce to tell the remarkable and poignant story of the family behind the creation of Winnie the Pooh.”


----------



## Succubus (Apr 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em5k3LpyUNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2015)

Disney Cinematic Universe

They can end this with a live action Kingdom Hearts film and have him jump from one world to the next.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

That reminds me of a time years back where a friend tricked me into thinking that Disney had a Kingdom Hearts ride.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2015)

N-No more...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2015)

We need live action Aladdin and Lion King too, bro.

edit: cast of Aladdin will be played by white people


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

Gesy knows what's up.


As unnecessary as this film is, I'm willing to bet that Pooh and adult Christopher's last goodbye is gonna manage to be a tearjerker.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 3, 2015)

Fuck you, Disney.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2015)

My hate for Stunna has grown to astronomical levels that even I can't fathom.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Gesy knows what's up.
> 
> 
> As unnecessary as this film is, I'm willing to bet that Pooh and adult Christopher's last goodbye is gonna manage to be a tearjerker.



It's Christopher Robin.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

wait

so is pooh gonna be a live-action bear

a grizzly 

or what


----------



## Jeff (Apr 3, 2015)

For some reason I cannot like...wrap my head around how the hell this will be pulled off.

The live action Mulan, yeah I guess if they cast white people in major roles and use Chow Yun Fat in it somehow.

But this...


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 3, 2015)

Can't come up with original works of quality.

Do remakes instead.

.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> My hate for Stunna has grown to astronomical levels that even I can't fathom.






Mider T said:


> It's Christopher Robin.


idc

heck, I always figured Robin was his last name anyway



Lucaniel said:


> wait
> 
> so is pooh gonna be a live-action bear
> 
> ...


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 4, 2015)

lool ok this is getting out of hand now, is disney seriously just going to adapt all their animated roster?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 4, 2015)

no like honestly

is he gonna just be a human sized teddy bear or is he gonna be a real bear

i really want to know, i don't get it


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2015)

they'll probably give animals the Paddington-treatment...

which would be super creepy when Pooh spins his head around and a rip tears down his backside with fluff coming out


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 4, 2015)

loool who was butthurt enough to one-star? stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't tend to rate my own threads...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CVv_9rqaDHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Apr 5, 2015)

> Disney has set a live-action feature adaptation of the animated classic Winnie The Pooh. This is the latest example of the studio re-purposing properties it controls, and it?s also the second time they?ve brought in a cutting-edge independent filmmaker to shape the vision. Disney has hired Alex Ross Perry, the writer-director of the Sundance indie Listen Up Philip. The focus will be Christopher Robin as an adult, which brings him back to A.A. Milne?s famous bear and the Hundred Acre Wood.



Live-action nonsense aside, this plot just sounds like the actual worst. Winnie the Pooh should never be some midlife crisis hipster shit about rediscovering your childhood. That is just so fundamentally wrong it makes me want to scream.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2015)

I always figured Pooh and the gang were figments of Christopher's imagination and their adventures are stories he's making up in his head.


----------



## Jena (Apr 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I always figured Pooh and the gang were figments of Christopher's imagination and their adventures are stories he's making up in his head.



You're right. They even say this in the original movie.

[youtube]2dpYZkwVvnA[/youtube]

@1:45


----------



## horsdhaleine (Apr 5, 2015)

How can this be possible?


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 5, 2015)

what is up with all these live-action films. i heard the cinderella one was a pile of shit


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2016)

Domhall Gleeson and Margot Robbie have been cast


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 15, 2016)

Hollywood is officially creatively bankrupt. This is why you got so many remakes.
Which is sort of silly, why not make a kingdom hearts movie instead or something?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2016)

A Kingdom Hearts movie would be _turrible.
_
And I say that as a diehard KH fan.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> no like honestly
> 
> is he gonna just be a human sized teddy bear or is he gonna be a real bear
> 
> i really want to know, i don't get it



They're probably gonna do it like Ted the bear.

Fuck, if Pooh turns out like Ted, I'd watch the shit out of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2016)

Disney can do no wrong

also fuck Stunna

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2016)

Even the title makes me tear up.  /wrists



Stunna said:


> idc
> 
> heck, I always figured Robin was his last name anyway


You don't care that you're wrong?

Demod Stunna

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------

